# Getting What You Want Financially - Doesn't make the pain go away



## Clinging (May 14, 2011)

My H has agreed under one stipulation to sign my papers that I have requested. he had a hissy fit about this one item, our retirement home so I told him we would split 50/50, he wants it all but I can't give it up totally.

So now that I get what I want, why don't I feel any better. I just feel like the end of the world has just happened to me.

My 31 year marriage has ended, I don't have enough years left to have another one.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Clinging I'm so sorry. I don't have time for another 31 years either but I'll take a few good years with someone who treats me well!!

I got some things I wanted as well but you're right, it doesn't matter. I would much rather have my marriage back


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

No amount of money or material things can replace heartbreak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

staircase said:


> Clinging I'm so sorry. I don't have time for another 31 years either but I'll take a few good years with someone who treats me well!!
> 
> I got some things I wanted as well but you're right, it doesn't matter. I would much rather have my marriage back


It's why I tell the younger folks on here to take some comfort in the fact that they can have a whole new long wonderful relationship with someone else. I guess its a trade off between that and having younger children during a divorce. It's all so dreadfully sad to go through. I am sorry Clinging although I do like stair's attitude. Take the few years with someone who will love you.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

31 yrs is a long time to spend with another person. My first marriage was 23 yrs and I left and married and am now divorcing current. Sometimes, the heartache is so unbelievably difficult to contain without screaming or pummeling something. I keep saying the Serenity Prayer, calling friends, going to groups, anywhere that I can catch my breath and calm my thoughts. It is not easy especially when you are not the one that wanted it. It's hard even if you do. I don't and I have lost weight, appetite, job and husband. What I am getting back is spirituality, slowly, I had my husband my spiritual go to and that is wrong. Is this the lesson I must learn? Sometimes, that is the only thing that I think of, what lessons have I learned, what do I need to change. I know this is difficult, you will make it through, KEEP the focus on yourself (easier said than done). We are stuck in the same house, I need a job and he is retired. I have unemployment and that is about it if this darn house doesn't sell. But we will all make it through this and be stronger and more empathetic and spiritual people because of it. My prayers are with you.


----------

